# Experienced tattooees



## OuZo (Jun 14, 2006)

Well I finally got my first tat on Monday (and no, I didn't cry :lol, and I thought I'd ask advice from anyone who's had one before about how they've taken care of them while they're healing. The guy said to put Bepanthen on it 3 times a day and cover it with glad wrap which I've been doing, Bex also mentioned to me that I shouldn't let it dry out, but Bex's Luke said I should maybe air it out for a while but now I'm paranoid it will dry out lol. So do people normally cover it 24/7 for the first 2 weeks or let it air sometimes? I know I should probably call the tat place lol but I thought I'd just see what has worked for others 

Thanks kids


----------



## scotchbo (Jun 14, 2006)

my mrs has heap's of tatoo's and just got a new one all you do is put the bepanthen on twice a day and leave it uncovered so it heal's up


----------



## jack (Jun 14, 2006)

don't laugh...hemarrhoid creme does the job great for healing and retaining colour...it will go scabby no matter what you do in my experience, just don't peel the nice pretty coloured scab off...


----------



## koubee (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi, i've got a couple and i always left the gladwrap with bepanthan on for about the first 2-3 hours and then left it off to let it heal.
Don't freak out in the shower as bits of scab with ink come off and when it happened the first time to me i thought oh no my tatt is coming off, but no it is just healing. Just don't go in a pool or scratch it.
They're very addictive....................................a bit like herps. lol :twisted:


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 14, 2006)

Bepanthan and left them. Never fussed over them and they didn't scab. Looked great from day one (once the redness went).


----------



## Australis (Jun 14, 2006)

Yep Bepanthen nipple cream works a treat :shock: 

I think covering it for long periods of time is over rated, the biggest point is not to scratch it. it will get itchy when its healing/scabing. 

I lost bits of ink when scratching it in my sleep :evil: 

Matt


----------



## jack (Jun 14, 2006)

they sure are addictive! though not as much as herps!


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 14, 2006)

*FANTASTIC!!! DID YOU GET A GOLDFISH????*


----------



## mertle (Jun 14, 2006)

I have 3 and I will agree, Bepanthen 2-3 times a day no glad wrap, it doesn't get to breathe to heal with that on all the time.

I have my first Mac now and like my tattoos I whink my herp collection will also grow!!!


----------



## alby (Jun 14, 2006)

pics or it didnt happen.... :mrgreen:


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 14, 2006)

No glad wrap just the cream


----------



## Retic (Jun 14, 2006)

I used vitamin E cream liberally from day one and didn't cover it, never scabbed and healed quickly.


----------



## sevrum (Jun 14, 2006)

do not cover it let it heal
lets see everyones tats PICS PICS PICS PICS


----------



## OuZo (Jun 14, 2006)

Lol no not a goldfish moosey :lol: 

Thanks guys...so the general consensus is no glad wrap...but what happens when you put clothes over the bepanthen? Doesn't it just rub off? It's kinda on my shoulder and in this weather I'm not wearing shoestring straps outside lol. Also, I've just had another look and it feels lumpy...is that a bad sign? I don't remember it being lumpy at first. I'm very paranoid lol


----------



## craig.a.c (Jun 14, 2006)

I have got 2. One on the top of arm (tribal) and another on my chest (dragon). 
I used savlon aniseptic cream on mine. When I had them covered I just used some paper towel. 
Mine went 'lumpy' for a few days before they started to scab over. When you get the urge to scratch, because it will itch after a while, (DON"T), just slap the area where you got the tattoo. Doesn't give the same satisfaction of having a good scratch, but does releave the urge to scratch it.


----------



## jack (Jun 14, 2006)

you are right to be paranoid, if it goes lumpy thats a sign that it's gonna fall off...


----------



## sevrum (Jun 14, 2006)

still no pics,i will post some soon


----------



## mertle (Jun 14, 2006)

lumpy id ok! just a little swolen, mine went lumpy like raised? It's all good!! just get the wrap off the poor thing! And clothes will rub it a bit but just rub more bepanthen if you think it's rubbed it all off!

Now you made me think of getting another one!! perhaps a first snake of some kind?? hehehehehe


----------



## Hickson (Jun 14, 2006)

If you can't slap it yourself Zoe, I'm sure SW will be happy to slap you a bit!



Hix


----------



## OuZo (Jun 14, 2006)

PHEW ok lumpy is normal lol. Yeah mertle it's just the inked part which is raised. I'll try to leave the glad wrap off a bit more then except I think I'll keep it on at night! At least the rest of my skin might recover lol. I can't help but think sticky Bepanthen and clothes will make fibres and stuff glue to it though...:?


----------



## OuZo (Jun 14, 2006)

Hix is naughty :shock: ...you should moderate yourself :lol:


----------



## Hickson (Jun 14, 2006)

OuZo said:


> Hix is naughty :shock: ...you should moderate yourself :lol:



I would if I was a mod!



Hix


----------



## triptych_angel (Jun 14, 2006)

Do not cover it except for 1 hour after tattoo is done, then wash with warm soapy water after which apply Bepanthen 2-3 times a day. Do not shower for more than 10 mins, do not sunbake, do not swim for 2 weeks.


----------



## GreatSage (Jun 14, 2006)

Ouzo good job it wont be your last! 

Thats lumpyness you speak of sometimes even years after 
happenes nor sure why but it doesn't mean anything, if it does dry out
Which I do not recommend DO NOt SCRATCH IT OR PICK IT just keep
putting the bepanthen on it other than that. Can't wait to see pics and 
start planning the next one


----------



## Tsidasa (Jun 14, 2006)

i used tatoo goo instead of bepanthen i got mine done in the US by a guy who tattooed some of the guys from slipknot...he said tatoo goo was the best to use and it's pretty cheap and lasts forever (no matter how many tattoos you get!)


----------



## raptor (Jun 14, 2006)

OuZo said:


> Well I finally got my first tat on Monday (and no, I didn't cry :lol, and I thought I'd ask advice from anyone who's had one before about how they've taken care of them while they're healing. The guy said to put Bepanthen on it 3 times a day and cover it with glad wrap which I've been doing, Bex also mentioned to me that I shouldn't let it dry out, but Bex's Luke said I should maybe air it out for a while but now I'm paranoid it will dry out lol. So do people normally cover it 24/7 for the first 2 weeks or let it air sometimes? I know I should probably call the tat place lol but I thought I'd just see what has worked for others
> 
> Thanks kids



Been full time Tattoo Artist for 30 years
Bepanthen sparingly twice a day, cover during the day with glad wrap only if you work in a dirty industry, Shower as normal pat dry do not scratch the healing tattoo no sun salt or seawater whilst healing.

http://alleycatz.curvedspaces.com


----------



## NoOne (Jun 14, 2006)

Gees Zo where ya been, thought i might have scared ya off.


----------



## nigmax (Jun 14, 2006)

About freakin time ZO ZO :twisted:


----------



## Stevo (Jun 14, 2006)

I like milk


----------



## nigmax (Jun 14, 2006)

ok Afro :wink:


----------



## Nagraj (Jun 14, 2006)

There seems to be a high proportion of people with tatts in this forum. I wonder if keeping and reptiles and having tatts is related to a particular personality type?

Anybody have piercings (other than earlobes)?


----------



## raptor (Jun 14, 2006)

GreatSage said:


> Ouzo good job it wont be your last!
> 
> Thats lumpyness you speak of sometimes even years after
> happenes nor sure why but it doesn't mean anything, if it does dry out
> ...



Lumpiness skin has been overworked and scarred


----------



## pixie (Jun 14, 2006)

i have a lot of piercings apart from 7 in my ears i have 5 other piercings and 2 tatts


----------



## pixie (Jun 14, 2006)

oh and the tatt on my neck is lumpy, but only where it is directly over my spine


----------



## Mr_48Volts (Jun 14, 2006)

As a tattoo veteran, Bepathan is the go!!!! Don't worry about the gald wrap...Keep the tattoo moist not soaked, it does need to dry out and do not use anymore soap in the shower on it until it has scabbed and healed...also keep the sun off it in your first summer, always put 30+ on the ink when outside...

PM me if you have any drama's, and tatt's are an addiction you'll have more soon....


----------



## Crocboy (Jun 14, 2006)

Fresh one.


----------



## pixie (Jun 14, 2006)

these are mine, dodgy pics (camera phone) the one on my neck is round, i just have trouble resizing things in paint,


----------



## GreatSage (Jun 15, 2006)

Yer Pierced numerous times - nips and nethers and strechings in lobes.
Tattoos, piercing snakes none of which you can have only one!!!!!!!

Crocboy - Kikass Lotus mate I love Japanese styled tats, where you get it??


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 15, 2006)

Ouzo, i was always putting Bepanthen on mine.......... i did it for about two and a half weeks. It never got infected and i hardly noticed it when it scabbed over and eventually peeled away. I have really sensitive skin so it worked for me. I did it minimum three times a day.
Good luck with it.

Simone.


----------



## shellshock (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a nose ring ..... nothing compared to what u guys have ... lol


----------



## jnglgrl (Jun 15, 2006)

Its prob a bit to late for this now but i used (and was told to use) vaseline. I only kept glad wrap on it (with vaseline) for about 2 days then just vaseline a few times a day for a further 2 weeks or so. It never scabbed up, got itchy, infected or anything.

ps, no i dont have any piercings apart from my ears` :lol:


----------



## mertle (Jun 15, 2006)

Not great shots but here are two of mine! 







This one on my right arm






This one is on my right thigh

I have a frog too but he is sleeping hehehe


----------



## skunk (Jun 15, 2006)

zoe ! watca get ? 

i got mine done recently too.. i gota fishy..just like moosey !!!!

8)


----------



## OuZo (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks heaps everyone for the advice! I left the glad wrap off last night and I think it looks happier today so I left it off again lol.



> There seems to be a high proportion of people with tatts in this forum. I wonder if keeping and reptiles and having tatts is related to a particular personality type?
> 
> Anybody have piercings (other than earlobes)?



Yeah, it's cos we're all freaks remember? :lol:  I have my tongue, belly, nose and ears pierced.

Skunk pics or it didn't happen . I got a dragonfly 


Oh and Nick, what sexy nipples you have :lol:


----------



## peterescue (Jun 15, 2006)

yeah heaps. Maybe 20 so far, thats nearly the majority of membership isnt it. Or maybe its just the ones that post the most have tatts and/or peircings(is that i before e or the other way round?)


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 15, 2006)

No rep tatts for me. I have my namesake:







And my CS clan:






The only piercings I have are ears now. I took my belly ring out and it is closing up nicely.


----------



## skunk (Jun 15, 2006)

lol wheres the pic of ur one ?

heres mine.. more to come too !


----------



## reptilemart (Jun 15, 2006)

nice tats ppl.
I'm looking at getting mine redone soon.. I got a small, black tribal one on my shoulder which I want to change up, or add to. Anyone know any really good tattoo artists in Sydney? I'm thinking of going to see Mattoo for some custom work.. 

And yeah.. Bepanthen twice to 3 times a day (only a thin coat).. If you're wearing a business shirt, put one layer of glad wrap on it and then hold it in place with a bandage.. make sure to take it off as soon as you get home so that it can get some air.


----------



## nigmax (Jun 15, 2006)

[quoteOh and Nick, what sexy nipples you have :lol:[/quote]
What about my feet, :wink:


----------



## triptych_angel (Jun 15, 2006)

Here are my tatts.


----------



## waruikazi (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't have any tattoos but just about every other time i get drunk i give myself a piercing. I usually don't like them after so i take them out (and because i usually do them with sewing needles). I did my nipple around christmas time and now i have a permanent stiffle on my left side


----------



## skunk (Jun 15, 2006)

wow thats one scary lookin foot


----------



## sevrum (Jun 15, 2006)

hows it goin skunk is that a trevor mcstay tat?


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 15, 2006)

Phewwww...I've seen some goodies on here, I'd post mine, but I don't want any copycats! 8) .............................:lol:


----------



## Rossagon (Jun 15, 2006)

Mine is pretty boring. The only Chondro I'll be able to afford for a while.


----------



## skunk (Jun 15, 2006)

nope


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 15, 2006)

my next tat,(if i had room for another tat)
ive always liked these ones


----------



## OdessaStud (Jun 15, 2006)

A little bit of my tatts


----------



## Crocboy (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey Great sage, The tat was done by Byron from Victor Harbour. The rest will be done soon.


----------



## skunk (Jun 15, 2006)

lol @ the Omg tatt hahahah


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 15, 2006)

Ha ha ha Skunk i think yours is just a little bit bigger than Mooseys one.

Ouzo did your tongue ring hurt???? I've only got my ears and belly done but i thought my ears hurt more than the belly.

Simone.


----------



## OuZo (Jun 15, 2006)

Simone I'm not big on pain so I got it done at a piercing doc who gives local anaesthetics  :lol:. Plus when you have a local they can take their time piercing and make sure they don't hit that thingy in the middle underneath. It was only $70 including piercing, local and 2 bars (one for when it's swollen and one for when it goes back to normal size) but that was about 7 years ago now. I actually found it really hard to put up with at first and almost took it out...it felt like I had something like a lolly on my tongue but I couldnt move it. And it was really hard to eat (it took me half an hour to eat less than half a slice of bread) just cos you have to get used to this "thing" there lol. So I lived off lemonade icy poles at school and lost a bit of weight but these days I don't even know it's there 

Skunk that looks cool! 

Oh and Nick, it's not just the foot, it's the whole damn leg you beast :twisted:


----------



## Nagraj (Jun 15, 2006)

Hmmmm!
Perhaps I am not so interested in joining the snake fraternity after all. You're clearly all criminals.
:wink:


----------



## raptor (Jun 15, 2006)

skunk said:


> lol wheres the pic of ur one ?
> 
> heres mine.. more to come too !



Very nice work who is the Artist?


----------



## cwarren72 (Jun 15, 2006)

Hey Zoe how have you been? I thought your first was going to be a snake on your foot? lol.....Well as you know I have well.....Let's say more then one tatt and I have never covered any of mine and never had any problems with them. I only used bepanthen for three or so days.. Don't get it sun burnt and stay out of the saltwater. The lumpiness is normal it just means it is starting to scab up which is also normal. Don't pick it as that will make the colour fall out. After say about a week just start using normal moisturiser. Don't cover it especially with cling wrap. Never heard that one before and my brother is a tattooist just leave it uncovered so it can heal. Basically treat it in the same manner you would any injury such as Gravel rash...Don't know if I told yoyu but I finally got my hands done to.


----------



## raptor (Jun 15, 2006)

Crocboy said:


> Fresh one.



Looks great Bites in there eh


----------



## hall91 (Jun 15, 2006)

pro tatt seems to work good


----------



## AGAMIDAE (Jun 15, 2006)

I have a full sleeve done on the right arm, Bepanthen is the best all I was told to do is put it on 30 after you have had a shower...


----------



## skunk (Jun 15, 2006)

raptor, my work was done by Andrew Ackroyd at fox body art.
very happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## apalme08 (Jun 15, 2006)

hey hey
don't 'air it' i.e let it dry. bepanthen it heaps, as in, whenever you think of it. for at least two weeks but preferably til it's 'healed and peeled'. 
and if you cn avoid wearing clothing over it, that's good coz it doesn't rub the cream off or further irritate the healing area. 
and apart from the bepanthen therapy...DON"T TOUCH IT but you prob know that!!

problem with getting your first tattoo is, one is never enough. you'll soon want a second, then a third......


----------



## alby (Jun 15, 2006)

after seeing all the tats i thinkits time to post my beauty up there i also have 7 peircings also


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 15, 2006)

Alby, I want pics of the piercings!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Simone.


----------



## Crocboy (Jun 15, 2006)

Raptor,

Mate like you wouldnt believe. Felt like a knife getting dragged through there. The problem is thats a small part of the whole tattoo. The rest goes up under the bicep!!! I'll get the rest done in a few weeks.


----------



## alby (Jun 15, 2006)

a please would have been nice lol and i have one in my nipple and its too cold to get it out hahaha


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 15, 2006)

He he he thats what i thought Crocboy when the needle went across my spine. Closer to my butt though it tickled like crazy.

Simone.


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 15, 2006)

Oh Alby you Tease!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please show us the nipple ring? Its not like you have to worry about shrinkage

Simone


----------



## Crocboy (Jun 15, 2006)

I can believe you can get numbing cream now. Whats the point! No pain no gain.


----------



## alby (Jun 15, 2006)

johnbowemonie said:


> Oh Alby you Tease!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Please show us the nipple ring? Its not like you have to worry about shrinkage
> 
> Simone



hahaha yes i do if it shrinks anymore ill have an extra belly button


----------



## Stevethepom (Jun 15, 2006)

hey folks, just saw the thread and thought i`d throw a bit of stuff in to,

ive been doing tattoos now for about 18 months, and as far as the proccess goes....

the ink goes into the second and last layers of skin, for it to heal air is a must otherwise it wont, the cream you apply be it bepanthen, anticeptic, vaseline or plain old vegie oil it doesnt matter, its primary function is to stop it drying out and scabbing, scabs are a tattoos worst enemy, the deeper the scab the more colour/ink it`ll take with it when it heals, hence you try to stop it scabbing, i have about 30 tattoos on meself now and i vary rarely put cream on them, but purely through laziness and as a result i have varying degrees of ink fall out (with the scab as it were) but i just colour it in again seens as i do it meself etc....so....put cream on it, try not to let em scab, if they do, dont pick it, if it itches slap it...lol sounds silly but it works....and for gawds sake dont use savalon, it can force your body to create antibodies in the tattooed area that your body normaly wouldnt which thus makes your body pump out plasma (blood without red blood cells) which is designed primarily to push out the foreign material ie the ink from the tattoo. 

damn i sound like an pushy idiot huh... ah well....done some coverups for people on tattoos where most of the ink has fallen out.....and most tattooists nowadays have a clause whereby, you dont look after it, we aint fixing it...

anyhow, cheers and more tattoos of reptiles people, and not just little bloody geckos (sick of seeing them everywhere)

cheers
STP


----------



## salebrosus (Jun 15, 2006)

Any pics fo your tatts Steve? Pretty Please? Where do you do your tatts at?

Simone.


----------



## Stevethepom (Jun 15, 2006)

sorry, dont have any pics on me computer, lost all the pics of the ones ive done when lightning hit the house n fried me computer.

dont work in a shop or anything...only started probably closer to two years ago now, actually one of the first people i tattooed besides my wife was popp, i think thats his nickname on here still, did a small tribal piece on the inside of his arm......
other than doing friends and blokes from work (i work in an abbatior with shall we say the kind of blokes who think getting tattoos makes them tough, even though ive had a few tough guys actually cry whilst being tattoooed), i go out to dubbo once in a while to tattoo out there but nope, no shop work.....

as for my tattoos they vary in there stupidness...lol....i get bored and i doodle as you would on the telephone....i have a boa that wraps from my wrist up to my bicep, though its not a normal boa, its fluro orange and red with green swirls through it, which is surrounded by bright orange and purple stars...lol see strange. i have a tribal lions head on my right calf surrounded by 5 different tribal pieces, i have the cast from the simpsons and family guy up the inside of my right leg, i have tribal on both my feet (ouch! that hurt). i have a dragon (unfinished as it hurt my back and was too awkward) up my stomach, erm, an angel thing on my inner left calf, and alien lookin thing the outside of my left calf, a dragon on my left ankle....um, a water skink on my left knee, stars on my right knee....and other odds and sodds spread inbetween and around them all......as you can probably tell all my tattoos are in places i can reach.....i look a bit strange coz i dont have any tattoos on my right arm :S.....and i aint paying to get it done...lol....

and now having a baby in the house i doubt i`ll be doing much tatooing in the near future because i just wont ahve the time....but i am still to put my sons name on me so i`ll ahve to find a spot

cheers
STP


----------



## Gregory (Jun 16, 2006)

Yeah I heard about the new baby Steve. Congrats mate. Another Pomgolian added to the ranks. Great work mate.
Oh yeah, I'm still waiting for the tatt ya promised me a long,long time ago.


Cheers, Greg.


----------



## nath_reptile (Jun 16, 2006)

omg, use bepanthem three times a day, leave it uncovered, dont put the glad wrap on it though, u only do that for the first few hours....
\


----------



## freerider (Jun 16, 2006)

here is my first one sorry for the bad photo, my mate was giving me heaps when I came off my moto in the dunes and thought it would be funny to take a photo of my tatt, i have heaps more just no photos


----------



## freerider (Jun 16, 2006)

sorry forgot photo


----------



## moosenoose (Jun 16, 2006)

ssssnakeman said:


> my next tat,(if i had room for another tat)
> ive always liked these ones









I think you'd look great with an a$$ like that Bazza!


----------



## OuZo (Jun 16, 2006)

Wow, the tat thread even brought STP out! 

I loved that tribal lion of yours Steve...at least I think it was yours that there used to be pics of on here, it was I think kinda side on with it's mouth open? And Popp's underarm always makes ya think "OUCH" but looks cool lol.

It's itching a bit today but I don't think I could bring myself to slap it :shock: :lol:. I'm putting the bepanthen on oooooooohhhhhh maybe 20 times a day atm lol, my jumper keeps rubbing it off and I'm trying not to let it dry out. I think it's starting to peel a bit...like the top layer has come off in a few places and the colour looks a teensy bit lighter there :?. I'm hoping that doesn't mean I've lost colour...


----------



## Stevethepom (Jun 16, 2006)

when it peels, the top layers of skin take on a milkish transparency, almost like the scale over a snakes eye, thus giving the tattoo a light appearence, should be sweet after a week or so...

lol greg, erm...yeah...about that tattoo.....you know how it is, work work work, now its baby baby baby...lol...anyhow, i`ll still do it, if and when i have the time.....

cheers
STP


----------



## trader (Jun 16, 2006)

Stevethepom said:


> anyhow, cheers and more tattoos of reptiles people, and not just little bloody geckos (sick of seeing them everywhere) cheers STP



:wink: :wink: sorry here's my little bloody gecko...


----------



## Lucas (Jun 16, 2006)

one day I'll get some pics of mine up. Maybe. Gotta love the random tats. Got a random turtle on my back. Bit outta place surrounded by tribal


----------



## Stevethepom (Jun 16, 2006)

hheheheh ummm lol, i shoulda realised with a statement like that a gecko tattoo was gonna surface somewhere....


----------



## inked (Jun 16, 2006)

don't use bepanthon or savlon there are heaps better creams on the market for your tattoo. I can't even believe that the tattooist suggested you use bepanthon. Where did you get it done?

Try the chemist and ask for a Vitamin e based cream or gel for your tatt. Definetly don't keep it covered, and apply the cream, gel whatever ,as often as possible. You want to keep the skin moist, at this will help the healing process.

It is natural for the tatt to eventually scab. Keep applying cream/gel until it has fully healed. Keep it out of the sun/chlorine/salt water until healed


----------



## Lucas (Jun 16, 2006)

Some tattooists stock a healing cream called pro tat. It works better that bepanthen, makes the tat look really bright and colourful if you put it on after the scabs gone and it smells really good too.

Hey if you're lucky you might be able to bludge a massage from your better half with it. Also goot for massages, but its an expensive one. :wink:


----------



## stretch (Jun 16, 2006)

I have three....a dove with a flower in its beak on my right boob, a tribal/celtic design on my lower back (which is my avatar) and a dove on a yin yan with flames on my left ankle.


----------



## nigmax (Jun 17, 2006)

africancichlidau said:


> Stretchy babe!!! Show us ya flowery dove luv


I betcha thats what all the crims say :twisted:


----------



## elapid68 (Jun 17, 2006)

Definatly bepanthon creme. Used it on all of mine.
Here's a link to a site I'm a member of, it's all about tatts, piercings, scarification and other body modifications:

www.bodymod.org/home.asp

Warning : probably not a good site for the kiddies, although there is some really cool stuff on there there is also stuff that would give the kids (and some grown ups) nightmares.


----------



## fishbot (Jun 17, 2006)

elapid68, i ""thought"" i knew a bit about body art but that site has blown my mind. There is some fascinating and kind of confusing stuff there.

Well worth the look, but indeed heed the warning if you are faint of heart.

Thanks for giving a curious cat a fix of new info


----------



## elapid68 (Jun 17, 2006)

fishbot said:


> elapid68, i ""thought"" i knew a bit about body art but that site has blown my mind. There is some fascinating and kind of confusing stuff there.
> 
> Well worth the look, but indeed heed the warning if you are faint of heart.
> 
> Thanks for giving a curious cat a fix of new info



Oh yeah, I've been a member of the site for a while and there is stuff on there that still makes me cringe.


----------



## micko (Jun 17, 2006)

i have a few tats and i never covered them .All i did was put bepanthem on it twice a day but also keep it covered from the sun and it'll be rite.


----------



## stretch (Jun 17, 2006)

nigmax said:


> africancichlidau said:
> 
> 
> > Stretchy babe!!! Show us ya flowery dove luv
> ...



Hehehehehe..

African my dear you have already seen my flowery dove, was it that forgetable?????  

Hehehehehehe


----------



## pythoness (Jun 17, 2006)

i have 13 tats and as such i have a lot of experience in this field. bepanthen, and YES put glad wrap on for about a week, every day wrap the glad wrap over it and hold in place with surgical tape if need be. the glad wrap slows the healing process so your tats keep more colour, also it wont be rubed off with your clothes, you don't scratch it in your sleep with glad wrap on. i know most people say no glad wrap, but as i have about 40% of my body in colour, i would keep the glad wrap on it as it will heal slower and better. wash it in mild soap twice a day and keep it covered. you want the colour as bright as poss, and you don't want to lost any colour by scratching it.
just my opinion as always, but as i said, i have many tats and lots of experience in them healing lol.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jun 17, 2006)

heres the lol tat again..lol


----------



## westaussie (Jun 17, 2006)

Odessa sure gets my vote. !!


----------



## DrOsteo (Jun 17, 2006)

So Zo....

Still havn't seen your tat????

You can't start a tat thread and keep everyone in the dark!


----------



## bulldogwoma (Jun 17, 2006)

YIPE,the lumps are a definate sign of gangreen !! get the arm amputated before it spreads to your head ..............


----------



## elapid68 (Jun 17, 2006)

C'mon Zoe, 
You know the drill, no photo - didn't happen. 
I was going to get a photo of the tatt on my chest but at the moment I've an excessive hair problem (don't want to scare the kiddies  ) So here's one of my leg shots. Haven't had a tatt for years, this thread is is making me think it's time for another.


----------



## Stevethepom (Jun 17, 2006)

hahahah that "OMG LOL" tattoo is hilarious, thats the best idea....

i saw a cigarette case once with a laughing jesus giving a thumbs up picture, underneath it simply said "Holy Smokes"....

hehee some fantastic tattoos out there


----------



## OuZo (Jun 18, 2006)

Lol guys I'll put up a pic when it's healed . It's still got bits peeling off it atm so looks kinda motley...and it's only little lol. Everyone has these big tats and you wanna see my little eeny weeny dragonfly :lol: 

Hey elapid, I didn't notice you're in Hoppers...just down the road! Sorta


----------



## elapid68 (Jun 18, 2006)

Not far at all Zoe


----------



## Kersten (Jun 18, 2006)

Stevethepom said:


> hahahah that "OMG LOL" tattoo is hilarious, thats the best idea....
> 
> i saw a cigarette case once with a laughing jesus giving a thumbs up picture, underneath it simply said "Holy Smokes"....
> 
> hehee some fantastic tattoos out there


That Jesus is the "Buddy Jesus" from Dogma....anyone who is a Kevin Smith fan will have seen him before  I like the other pic I saw of him....I'd tell you what the caption for it was but it'd probably get me banned :lol: 

C'mon Zoe, let's see the pics already 

I'm too much of a wuss to get a tatt, but I'll throw in my favourite herp tatt here, as you can perhaps tell, the person who owns it is a Ford fan too....


----------



## Reptile_king (Jun 18, 2006)

pics pics pics


----------



## Reptile_king (Jun 18, 2006)

oops


----------



## Reptile_king (Jun 18, 2006)

kool


----------



## Reptile_king (Jun 18, 2006)

kool


----------



## Reptile_king (Jun 18, 2006)

kool


----------



## Reptile_king (Jun 18, 2006)

kool


----------



## AntaresiaLady (Jun 18, 2006)

Here's one of my three tattoos. Its the size of an A4 page, and on my left shoulder blade area. 

It will eventually look like an enlarged version of my little avatar over there 
&lt;-----------------------------------


----------



## Stevethepom (Jun 18, 2006)

you can sorta see me left arm here, not finished yet coz you can still see skin!!!!....hehehe..

cheers 
STP


----------



## westhamsc (Jun 18, 2006)

it's ok every one i seen zoes tatt even if she did cry about it to me :lol: :lol:


----------



## OuZo (Jun 19, 2006)

I didn't cry bitch :lol:. You didn't even believe it was real cos now I'm tougher than you HAHA :lol:


----------



## Gregory (Jun 19, 2006)

Geez Steve, it looks like you've put on some weight mate.


----------



## Ella (Jun 19, 2006)

Nagraj said:


> There seems to be a high proportion of people with tatts in this forum. I wonder if keeping and reptiles and having tatts is related to a particular personality type?
> 
> Anybody have piercings (other than earlobes)?



I have 6 piercings other than lobes and 2 tatts.

Bepanthen is the go and stuff does stick to it. I just got one on my foot about a week ago and I glad wrap it whenever I go outside of my home for long periods of time. I wash it morning and night and only apply more cream when the last lot has soaked in. Remember it is an open wound so it will need fresh air to heal and is susceptable to infection but treated right u should be fine and ready for ur next tat in a couple of months


----------



## cris (Jun 19, 2006)

why not just use a soldering iron, less carcinogens and more fun :lol:


----------



## AustHerps (Jun 19, 2006)

Some of what's on me... all done by Joe and Chilli (Swmbo and Raptor) at Alleycatz Tattoos in Frankston, Melbourne, Victoria (www.alleycatz.curvedspaces.com)

Coastal taipan (First tatt, done in November 2005)







Death adder (Second tatt, nearing completion now)
















Celtic mapping and mythology (Various stages, working on sleeve)





















Perentie (very early stages)






Cheers,
Austy.


----------



## scotchbo (Jun 19, 2006)

look's good guy's im geting my tattoo on thursday hopefully ill post some pic's up friday see what happens


----------



## elapid68 (Jun 19, 2006)

westhamsc said:


> it's ok every one i seen zoes tatt even if she did cry about it to me :lol: :lol:





OuZo said:


> I didn't cry bitch  . You didn't even believe it was real cos now I'm tougher than you HAHA  :wink:



Now now kiddies, play nice or we'll have to send you to your rooms


----------



## OuZo (Jun 19, 2006)

HE STARTED IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## Vat69 (Jun 19, 2006)

What's this? A chance to whore myself? How did I leave it so late?
Anyway I just happened to be taking pics of my piercings today (everyone's seen my tatt :roll: ) I have a whole 1&lt;read it ONE thing to show you all. :lol: 





They're so much smaller and less impressive naked  





'"Where are those other piercings?" I hear Huggy asking. Well! Unlucky govenor! :twisted:


----------



## OuZo (Jun 19, 2006)

Hey Paul you have a naughty word in your sig!!!! Umaaaaaaaa


----------



## elapid68 (Jun 19, 2006)

Get your mind out of the gutter Zo, it's not a naughty word, it's latin, don't beleive me look it up. 8)


----------



## Gregory (Jun 19, 2006)

Ya gonna make the holes any bigger Erin?


----------



## OuZo (Jun 19, 2006)

elapid68 said:


> Get your mind out of the gutter Zo



I've tried...it doesn't work :lol:


----------



## Vat69 (Jun 19, 2006)

Yeah I'm thinking of going to 0's. I'm getting a second set started next to these ones soon-just need to get around to it.

Oh, and Zo, lookin' foward to seeing your work


----------



## Wrasse (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, #3 happened today. Been searching for the right art for a while and I found it this morning. I now have a small stylised olive python on my left hip at the front.

Pics when the redness settles down. 

And the artist recommended Bepanthan a few times a day. He covered it when I left the studio, but recommended I remove the cover when I got home.


----------



## Stevethepom (Jun 19, 2006)

hehehe greg, no, havent put on weight....i just look muscley now....pffft yeah right....probably coz you can only see me arm....


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jun 19, 2006)

Only have 1 tat... got it done on anzac day this year......


----------



## bigbite (Jun 21, 2006)

> I've tried...it doesn't work


It say's ( I beleive)
"Where right and glory lead"


----------



## Tristis (Jun 22, 2006)

my girlfriend has a few tattoos done she got the first done when she was 16 (she's 20 now) and only her original one became lumpy. it went away after a while like when it healed but now when she is cold it will go lumpy again, but as soon as she is warm its normal. she thinks getting tattoos is very addictive she has gotten a few more since her first and she drew them all. she is in the middle of drawing one for me now!


----------



## OuZo (Jun 22, 2006)

Atm I'm unfortunately going through my comp so I can reformat and looky what I found! I know the lion was done by STP and I think the snake one was too...hope you don't mind me posting them Steve...I love em


----------



## da_donkey (Jun 22, 2006)

here is a couple of mine on my leg....sorry about the quality, camera phone.


----------



## Gilleni (Jun 22, 2006)

Nice legs... umm tattoo's... lol


----------

